# Are they warts?



## Mark Suplee (Jan 17, 2019)

I have a red baldy heifer with what appear to be warts on her neck. I dont see them anywhere else on her body. The steer she is with doesn't seem to have them.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 17, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 17, 2019)

Got to thinking I oughta tell you what to do about them. 

There is a wart vaccine- it burns like fire when you give it to them! Make sure they are in a solid chute if you use it. Some really think it works.

Others swear by pinching the warts with needle nose pliers to squeeze the contents into the body so it’ll build immunity then pulling the wart off with the pliers and feeding it to the animal in its next ration. 

My grandfather also smeared black grease like from a grease gun on them after he ripped them off. 

Not 100% sure what worked or if it was a combination. 

It also always seems like it’s only one that gets them. Weak immune system? Not sure but it’s definitely interesting.


----------

